# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие >  Правила демагога

## Banderlogen

Данная текст чуть менее, чем полностью скопирован с сайта [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Приведена как пример того, как *НЕ надо* вести беседу спор беседу.

*Правила демагога* — попытка систематизировать общие положения демагогического спора. 

*Демагогия* — (др. греч. буквально _«вести народ»_) набор ораторских и полемических приёмов и средств, позволяющих ввести аудиторию в заблуждение и склонить её на свою сторону.

*Свод правил демагога* Никогда не отвечай прямо на поставленный вопрос и не раскрывай полностью свою позицию. Так ты оставишь себе больше места для отступления, сказав «я имел в виду совсем не это».Помни — оппонент всё время должен доказывать, что он не верблюд. Если он будет доказывать любую ерунду, то у него не будет времени разоблачать тебя, и зрителям будет казаться, что ты ведёшь.Никогда не спорь с другим демагогом. Если у тебя есть выбор на чей пост отвечать, выбирай новичков, которые наивно пытаются разговаривать с тобой, как с вменяемым человеком. Они самые лёгкие жертвы, и ты не можешь им проиграть.К демагогу не липнет грязь. Что бы тебе ни писали, всегда оставайся бодрым, невозмутимым и лощёным. Это бесит.Не занимайся примитивной грубостью и флеймом. Едкие насмешливые подколки в сто раз обиднее. К тому же модератор не найдёт предлога заткнуть тебе рот, как бы ему этого ни хотелось.Если в посте оппонента 90 % неотразимых аргументов, на которые нечего возразить, проигнорируй их. Затем найди слабое место в оставшихся 10 % и раскрути его.Если тебя поймали на подтасовке или ошибке, делай вид, что ничего не случилось и переведи спор на другую тему, где ты можешь захватить инициативу. Никогда не признавай своих ошибок, не оправдывайся и не защищайся — это недостойно настоящего демагога.Создавай своим постам ореол самоочевидности. Фразы «любому известно, что…», «только дурак не знает, что…», «давно выяснили, что…» творят чудеса. Алсо, можно срезать такого демагога, спросив "Кто именно это выяснил". Вы таки сможете подтвердить это?На свете нет абсолютно бесспорных истин, поэтому опытный демагог любой пост может повернуть против оппонента: 
 - если кто-то высказывает экспертную оценку — скажи, что это лишь его мнение; 
 - если тебе приводят какие-либо факты — скажи, что источник недостоверен; 
 - если говорят, что дважды два четыре — ответь, что это не аргумент.Одна из лучших тактик — довести оппонента до бешенства (у хорошего демагога это получается без труда), а когда появится хоть малый намёк на флейм, оскорблено заяви, что у оппонентов кончились аргументы и они перешли на личности.Другой хороший приём — апеллировать к уму оппонента. «Вы же умный человек и сами понимаете, что…» Если он всё-таки возразит, всем покажется, что он сам признал, что он идиот.Если оппонент начинает цепляться к словам, можно процитировать древнекитайских демагогов — "Я думал, ты остроглазый лев, а ты слепая собака. Ибо если бросить камень собаке, она будет глядеть на этот камень. А если бросить камень льву, то он будет, не отрываясь, смотреть на кидающего." Умного собеседника фраза тонко оскорбит, глупого - введет в когнитивный диссонанс.Если тебя прижали к стенке, демонстративно зевни и скажи: «Всё это полная чушь. Я считаю, что…». Аргумент «всё это чушь» принципиально неопровержим.Фраза: «Оппоненты так и не привели никаких доказательств» — лучший друг демагога. Не бойся использовать её, даже если неопровержимые доказательства были в каждой строке. Оппоненты всё равно ничего не смогут на это возразить.Не бойся с наглой мордой заявлять, что белое — это чёрное, а чёрное — это белое. Как ни странно, доказать обратное очень тяжело.Для демагога нет чинов и званий. Ссылка на чей-либо авторитет никогда не является доказательством и может быть развенчана простым «А своих собственных мыслей у Вас нет?».Запомни, что слово «обоснуй» является грубым ругательством. Если тебя обозвали «обоснуем», заяви в ответ, что всё уже было сказано раньше, и что оппоненты не умеют читать твои посты. 
 - Ссылку на свои предыдущие посты давать категорически запрещается - возможно, этих постов не существует в природе. Пусть оппонент поищет сам. Если не найдет, можно обвинить его в том, что он не умеет искать и вообще туп. Пусть доказывает, что он не туп и умеет искать - спорить об этом гораздо проще и приятней, нежели говорить о предмете спора.Никогда не кончай спор первым. Дождись, когда оппоненты поймут, что с тобой говорить бесполезно и свалят, а потом заяви о своей победе.Если тебе нечего сказать, цитируй bash.org.ru, udaff.com, известные блоги в ЖЖ, да все подряд цитируй. Это очень круто и вызывает уважение. Возьми две или три фразы и повторяй их постоянно.Обязательно называй оппонентов на Вы. Не отходи от этого.Еслии оппонент подкован в предмете спора и ловко парирует твои доводы, обвини его в демагогииЕсли тебе нечего ответить оппоненту, то следует тщательно проверить его сообщение на предмет орфографических и пунктуационных ошибок.Если оппонент вас опередил, то спросите его, что-нибудь типа - а кроме ошибок придраться не к чему?И, наконец, последнее… Помни, все вокруг знают, что ты — демагог. Поэтому Вас не должно заботить их мнение. Все это ты делаешь, чтобы подняться в своих глазах, а не в чужих.
Классическим примером такого демагога является *Жириновский*.

----------


## Asteriks

Все пАдонки! Всех в Сибирь! Вагоны разгружать! В колхоз! Пусть вилами помашут! Зажрались. 
Я правильно говорю, Логен?  КакбЭ демагогию развожу?

----------


## Banderlogen

> Все пАдонки! Всех в Сибирь! Вагоны разгружать! В колхоз! Пусть вилами помашут! Зажрались. 
> Я правильно говорю, Логен?  КакбЭ демагогию развожу?


Нет. 
Сразу видно, что тему не читала.

----------


## Asteriks

МНОГАБУКАФ)) Ниасилила.  Я от себя типа.

----------


## BiZ111

> Нет. 
> Сразу видно, что тему не читала.


А почему нет?

----------


## Banderlogen

> А почему нет?


Я не увидел здесь " набор ораторских и полемических приёмов и средств, позволяющих ввести аудиторию в заблуждение и склонить её на свою сторону" 

Вот еще определение



> демаго́гия (греч. demagōgia, от dēmos — народ и ágō — веду), основанное на намеренном извращении фактов, льстивых обещаниях воздействие на чувства, инстинкты, сознание людей, разжигание страстей для достижения каких-либо, обычно политических, целей; высокопарные рассуждения, прикрывающие какие-либо корыстные цели.

----------

